# Ryobi RE180PL



## chrissy (Dec 27, 2004)

I have been taking in all your advice about buying a router. I have read a review that they suggest the Ryobi RE 180PL.it was the Editors choice and then the best value was the Skil 1825. They are both under 100.00. The Ryobi has the option of adding a template guide insert plate and the Skil does not. Should this be a big consideration? I know so many of you make your own templates if I buy the Skil does that mean I cannot use templates? Thanks for you patience with me. I went to Catholic schools and they didn't have wood shop for girls and I don't think they even had for the boys.
Thanks
Chrissy


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

chrissy said:


> I have been taking in all your advice about buying a router. I have read a review that they suggest the Ryobi RE 180PL.it was the Editors choice and then the best value was the Skil 1825. They are both under 100.00. The Ryobi has the option of adding a template guide insert plate and the Skil does not. Should this be a big consideration? I know so many of you make your own templates if I buy the Skil does that mean I cannot use templates? Thanks for you patience with me. I went to Catholic schools and they didn't have wood shop for girls and I don't think they even had for the boys.
> Thanks
> Chrissy


If both routers sell for the same or similiar price, go with the one that accepts any attachments and accessories - even though you don't have immediate plans for their use. It won't be long before you will be looking for the bells and whistles you passed on. When that happens, it will be more expensive. Thus nothing gained. Get the best bang for the buck from the start. Some great advice given in your similar post. Get the one with the most attachments. Lowes sells the complete line of good routers at reasonable prices. Expect to spend for a quality machine and you won't be sorry.

All the best

cfm


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chrissy, you can remove the base plate of any router and add a new one that will let you use guide bushings. More expensive models have this feature built it. Adding a new base plate can cost $20, so consider the added cost in your price. Remember that for under $100 you are looking at 1 1/2 HP models. This is fine for starting out but you will need a more powerful motor if you plan on working with hardwoods most of the time. If you need to stay under the $100 limit then consider the Craftsman models. Most of them are built by Bosch and will get you routing quick. They have all manner of attachments for reasonable prices. Parts and service is readily available.

Mike


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

chrissy said:


> I have been taking in all your advice about buying a router. I have read a review that they suggest the Ryobi RE 180PL.it was the Editors choice and then the best value was the Skil 1825. They are both under 100.00. The Ryobi has the option of adding a template guide insert plate and the Skil does not. Should this be a big consideration? I know so many of you make your own templates if I buy the Skil does that mean I cannot use templates? Thanks for you patience with me. I went to Catholic schools and they didn't have wood shop for girls and I don't think they even had for the boys.
> Thanks
> Chrissy


 *I still think you need to spend a bit more......  **Porter-Cable 690LR 1-3/4 HP Router is only $124 with free shipping at Amazon..... maybe even cheaper somewhere else...... Then when you decide to add a plunge base or D-handle base or some other attachment they are easy to find and fit. 

I also think you might just want to go to a combo pkg with the plunge base as the project you described of cutting circles will be a lot easier with a plunge base.......

Ed
*


----------



## chrissy (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi Mike,
The Ryobi is a 2 horse and so is the Skil. I am leaning toward the Ryobi,
Thanks 
Chrissy


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

reible said:


> *I still think you need to spend a bit more...... **Porter-Cable 690LR 1-3/4 HP Router is only $124 with free shipping at Amazon..... maybe even cheaper somewhere else...... Then when you decide to add a plunge base or D-handle base or some other attachment they are easy to find and fit.
> 
> I also think you might just want to go to a combo pkg with the plunge base as the project you described of cutting circles will be a lot easier with a plunge base.......
> 
> ...


 Looks like I have egg on my face.... This $99 router is a plunge type!!!! Sorry I should have done more research before I posted. Well now I have and after going the the Roybi site I found that it is a 2HP but only 10 Amp motor, they must rate the way Sears does......(peak) This puts it on par with my old 690 1 1/2 hp PC. The second thing I noticed is that low speed is still 15,000 rpm, and full speed is 23,000. I then looked at:
http://www.bt3central.com/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=3531
and
http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbth...8681&page=12&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=all
where I see mixed reviews.

This is a router that Home Depot carries so if you live within driving distance of a store you could check them out in person. I did not see a lot of places on the web to purchase them, with that low of price I guess you would not save much anyway.....

I personal own 3 Roybi tools, a triangle sander (no longer in use) a carver (no longer in use) and a small biscuit cutter cutter (00) which I still use. They do/did work........ I'm not sure I would ever buy another one, but as cheap as the router is one becomes tempted.

Ed


----------



## dustmaster (Oct 14, 2004)

I have had the ryobi for about a year. Just broke on me the other day. It's fixable, but still pissed me off. I found the most trouble with the ryobi was getting accessories for it, the home depot near me doesn't seem to carry much for accessories, and nobody else carries this brand. Having said that, it was reasonably trouble free for the first year, and I was able to do some hardwood with no trouble.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I encourage anyone looking at purchasing a router to check out the November 2004 issue of Wood magazine. Page 12 they disect a Skil and a Bosch to show you the differences between a $100 router and one that costs about twice as much. Page 68 has a review of combo kits including the Skil, Bosch, DeWalt... I found it to be good reading. Wood magazine is a Better Homes and Gardens publication, They will have it at your local HD, Menards or Lowes.

Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I was wandering through the tool department of my local HD this morning and spotted the Skil for $69, the PC 690 for $99. The deals are out there.


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

I've been following this thread with interest, especially in the last few days since my router died after less than an hour of use. The store where I purchased the router was initially less than cordial with my dilemma until the tool manager and store manager deceided on some accomodation.

Long story short., I got my money back and purchased a Sears Router very very similiar to the one by another brand.

I notice some talk about Horse Power Ratings, comparisons of routers by HP. 

Well, in the real world manufactures have pretty well stuck to HP as an indication to the consumer for comparison. ALL THE POPULAR routers are rated at PEAK NO LOAD.

This means that the router power calculation is at 100 percent efficiency under no laod.

The best indication of the true HP is to consider the voltage times the amps = watts.
The more watts - the more power (remember the light bulb?) 

Horse power is calculated by dividing the wattage by 746. (no load condition).

Since there might be about a 30% reduction in HP due to load and heat generated by the machiine - you might find that a router rated at 2 HP in the real world is 1.542hp at 115 volts ac drawing 10 amps (at 100% efficiency). Under load -at 70% efficiency (typically) the HP rating is now 1.079 HP.

So, the good news is this - if you are happy with your 2.25 Router, it's a 2.25 HP router. If not - try a 3 or 4 hp router. The more amps = more watts = more HP

Look for the current rating and voltage, (one company uses 120 VAC vs 115 VAC).

. 
Nothing too unusual about this. My household is 120 VAC - what's yours?

All the best

cfm


----------

